# 05 GTO headlights



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got back from the car wash, and my driver head light is fogged on the inside. They could use a quick cleaning. If anyone could help me out, i just need a simple step by step on how to take these out...

I apologize if a thread already exists for this.


Thanks, drew.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

New2thefamily said:


> I just got back from the car wash, and my driver head light is fogged on the inside. They could use a quick cleaning. If anyone could help me out, i just need a simple step by step on how to take these out...
> 
> I apologize if a thread already exists for this.
> 
> ...


If its fogged or wet on the inside that means the seal is broken and moisture is getting in. Easiest and cheapest solution would be to remove the lens and gasket and replace the gasket using clear caulk instead then re-affix the lens making sure you don't break the bead.

First check to see if the lens is cracked or has been damaged.

I would think a tube of caulk would be cheaper than a gasket. 

I never took mine off so I will defer that part to someone who may have.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Seach for installing Halo lights, people take head llighs appart all the time for stuff like that. I read somewhere that you put them in the oven on low and they just pull apart.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would just leave it. A day in the sun should fix it, or running the highbeams for an extended period. Really, it wont hurt anything... it happens to my Grand Am every time I wash it. A jury-rig fix is to drill a small hole in an unnoticeable spot of the housing to allow it to breathe.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> I would just leave it. A day in the sun should fix it, or running the highbeams for an extended period. Really, it wont hurt anything... it happens to my Grand Am every time I wash it. A jury-rig fix is to drill a small hole in an unnoticeable spot of the housing to allow it to breathe.


Lucky you don't blow bulbs. My GSXR had a cracked tail and kept blowing bulbs. Eventually it got to the point it was popping fuses. I would def get a crack fixed, or find a used headlight eBbay.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I appreciate the help. There's micro cracks in the headlight. I think i'm going to spend the extra $ and get the smoke covers. Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you take a look at the back of the headlights, you'll see that it has a short black rubber tube with a 90 deg bend, thats the vent for the headlights.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Little cracks eh? Something hit the light to have caused this.
You may want to replace the lens then add a clear bra over it. NO it won't discolor, NO it won't melt, NO it won't haze. 
All lenses on the front of my car are clearbra'd. Something hit my driver side driving lamp lens and caused the bra to be nicked. Had it not been clear-bra'd the lens may have been cracked or broken. Just a thought.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Little cracks eh? Something hit the light to have caused this.
> You may want to replace the lens then add a clear bra over it. NO it won't discolor, NO it won't melt, NO it won't haze.
> All lenses on the front of my car are clearbra'd. Something hit my driver side driving lamp lens and caused the bra to be nicked. Had it not been clear-bra'd the lens may have been cracked or broken. Just a thought.


Do you have to cut those to fit?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*The clear bra's yes. you have to trim to fit

I would honestly just pony up for a new headlight what you are doing is just a band-aid and are you sure those ''micro cracks'' aren't stress fractures?*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Do you have to cut those to fit?


Depends where you get them. There is a pre-cut pattern that is downloaded from a computer to a plotter which will cut each piece eliminating the need to cut to fit.

3M offers this. The guy who did my installation downloaded all the pieces in one large piece of film with the pre-cuts, all he did was remove it. This eliminated waste. There was very little waste as this stuff is priced like gold.

You can find different products online especially E-bay, be leery of those that are really inexpensive, from what I have been told they are copied from say an outfit like 3M and marketed as good stuff but in time they will yellow. 

IMO seek out an installer of this and be careful of those who sell this stuff really cheap. Look for a 9mil thickness some are thinner and the quality is not as good as say a product like 3M. 

The pre-cut ones fit very well and you cannot tell its on... Bug removal is a breeze too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I got headlight armor over my fogs have not done my headlights yet. Pontiac Lighting Kits Easy to install yourself, looks really good.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yep same principal. Another viable alternative.


----------



## antoine121 (Sep 18, 2010)

How to change the turn signal on a 2006 GTO?


----------

